
CSS-Tricks: Guidelines for URI Design - kylebragger
http://css-tricks.com/guidelines-for-uri-design/
======
tjpick
I wouldn't follow half that advice in particular No evidence of the underlying
technology and No WWW are misleading, there are subtle issues around these
that you want to be careful about. The author overgeneralises.

Short linking is a ridiculous idea, I can't wait until it dies a horrible
painful death.

